# Dodge 'Em triplets



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Triplets born Wednesday 2-16-11 2 doelings and a buckling. I only got a couple photos, more to come.









Buckling is in the middle.









Big doeling


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some big triplets


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! As always!
Whos their parents?


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

My buck Icon who is out of RRD Right on Target *EN* and a heavy EGGS bred on top, Gunsmoke heavy Magnum on bottom doe.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! Those are some big triplets!  Very nice.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice lines! i really like EGGs over Magnum..and RRD


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww . so precious!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I  boer babies!!! Sooo cute! Congrats!


----------

